

Zero cost iPad dock - jrnkntl
http://blog.shrt.nl/zero-cost-ipad-dock

======
niekmaas
Beat that Apple design team!

I'm not too sure if the eggs appreciate the heat generated by the iPad though

~~~
revolvingcur
My iPad has never generated much heat at all on its own. I've received
temperature warnings when I used it in direct sunlight for 20 minutes, but it
never even gets warm to the touch with regular use.

------
sumeeta
Do the eggs have to be in there for it to stand up?

------
Kibo
I'll buy that for a dollar

